# Legacy Ornamental Mills



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

I have dreamed of owning one of these for years and am now seriously considering it for some projects I have coming up.

Can anyone share their experiences with theses machines, the company that makes them, and how well they actually work. i would like to hear the good, the bad, and the ugly. Also, if you know where I can get a used one to save some money, that would help too.

I look forward to hearing.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I have a friend that has one, but it sits empty and forlorn in the corner of his shop. He bought it to make a pencil post bed for his wife and he hasn't started that yet either.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

you think he ever will use it? Has he even played with it or experimented?


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I have used mine for one project so far. It was pretty simple as long as you paid attention to the videos 
that came with it.

I have some plans for it, but now time table yet.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Mark DeCou has one.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

I first saw one many years ago at a ww show and thought it was kinda neat. After I watched the free video I thought I'd like to have one but the price put me off for many years. Wanted too many other things first. I finally bought one at a ww show in Pgh last Sept and have been practicing making various style table legs and will say it takes a little more work than the slick demos at the show but then it's their job to make it look easy. If you buy one at a WW show they throw in some promotional stuff. They paid half the shipping and I got 200 "Legacy Bucks" which paid for a basic 3 piece router bit set and half the stand and casters which are an option but I feel the mobility is worth the expense as space is a premium in most shops. I also bought the design kit they recommended and was very glad I did. The kit includes plastic templates for over 100 different bits and scale size tablets which let you design each piece and choose your router bits before you place an order. I was able to see exactly what each piece would look like and make changes before I cut one board. It kinda changed the way I do things since I am usually a work from a picture in my head and not much on paper. I can say the design kit saved me alot of time and mistakes…and wood. 
The unit arrived within a week of placing the order, well packaged and no damage. Fit and finish are very good and holes aligned well. I thought the assembly manual was a little lacking but after it was all together I found a DVD showing step by step instructions. Duh! You will never come up a screw or small part short as they pack spares of everything which I thought was great. Included were two instructional videos (DVD format) that came with the unit with are great for visual learners like myself. There are some basic mathamatical formulas they give on how to how to choose the right size gear plates and router bit sizes. I've watched each a couple times and am getting comfortable with the operation. In fact I finished some table legs earlier this evening for a project I hope to post soon. The machine does alot more than turn fancy legs. It will cut both mortise and tenons but does better with the mortises. I still cut the tenons on the TS. It will also cut nice molding like crown molding and just about any thing you can cut on a router table. The unit is pricy and I understand why you are scouting for a used one. I seached E-Bay for months but the ones I found usually went for close to new price. Overall I'm happy with the model 900 I would have liked the 1200 but just couldn't afford it. I don't plan on doing many poster beds with 6 foot spindles so the 4 foot capacity of the Model 900 is adequate. Remember after you buy it you have the added expense of a router at 3-400 bucks and I just recieved and oder of specialized bits from Magnate that cost me about 500. And there's still a few extras for the mill itselft that I "need". Oh if you are still looking for a used one; there are some Model 1000's floating around. If buy a Model 1000 look for the 1000EX, something about compatability with the accessories currently offered. Hope this helps. I will post some pics soon


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for the information. This helps me think about it. I am going to the woodworkers show in Columbus Ohio today to talk with them directly.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Great info, Doc!


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

A friend has one. I've only made rope with it. It was fun and I could see a lot of possibilities but the cost for how often I would use it is off putting.
You know that Legacy is offering a $2 off admisson coupon for TWS.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Mot 
So how did the Columbus show go? Legacy was scheduled to be there. I'm posting a picture of my first project using the mill. I have been working on the legs this week and was able to complete enough of the project to dry fit it together. It is a communion table for a local church. It wasn't that difficult once I reviewed the instructional DVDs (several times). 

Sorry having trouble getting the whole picture on the screen, maybe someone could give some instruction on what I'm doing wrong. A computer whiz I'm not.
Anyway let me know how you make out.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

This was my first attempt using mine.










I did right and left hand twists. I actually used it today also.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Gary,
Yeah I remember the original post of this table. Still impressed with the boodmatched top and doors.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

this needs to be transformed into the new "Reviews" format. DocK.. you have provided a lot of positive notes on this.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

I have a legacy 1200 with pretty much all the current ass. they have availible. I've bought about 1500.00 in router bits made for the legacy. I use mine every chance I get. I made tapered coloums over the weekend out of alder for a guy in California. I use it for barley twist legs quit often on furniture pieces. I've made 1 1/2×6' long coloums for cabinets. I made a cup chuck to mount balls to cut notches in them to accept brackets for cabinets (the yellow kitchen I have posted) Feet for dining tables, reeded legs for window benches and so on. I'm still finding new ways to use it every day. Its currently at work but I'm planning on bringing it home soon now that my shop is done so I can explore new possibilties.

I've invested a lot in mine but it has paid for its self over and over.


----------



## AKR (Apr 12, 2008)

I started the Legacy user group several years ago and started posting tips on the Legacy on my web site, www.turningaround.org . Because of the limitations of the Lagacy I have built my own CNC version that will do columns up to 20" by 10' . Details are also on my site.


----------



## Tilt (Mar 9, 2007)

be sure to get a new one, They have NO support for the older machines. I called and they hardly wanted to talk with me. Will see if I can do something different than Legacy next time.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Not a good sign when they won't help with an older machine.


----------



## dustyturner (Nov 26, 2011)

I HAVE AN OLDER MODEL FOR SALE CHEAP IF YPI WANT TO TRY ONE BEFORE YOU LAY OUT A LOT OF CASH ON A NEW ONE


----------



## kurtdo (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi dustyturner

Do you still have your to sale?


----------



## VaOak (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi DustyTurner,
Do you still have your "older model" Legacy Mill? What model is it and which accessories do you have for it? I just acquired a Legacy Mill model 1000 and am seeking the various accessories (.25 and 2x gears, reverse gear assy, Rotary Table, Legacy Template/Design Kit, Template follower Kit, Horizontal Vise, and Thin Stock Holder). I would also be interested in some router bits. Can you provide me with the manufacturer & model/bit number of any router bits you may decide to sell. Thanks.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a machine shop in our plant and have often thought of building a similar machine for myself just for the fun of it. In fact I have several different machines in mind that I would like to build. However, I doubt that I will ever do it. I'm 61 now and I'm too busy using whatever time I have left for woodworking. It always takes a lot of time to build a special machine. It's just like anything else. They are interesting machines, however.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## spearo1948 (Mar 14, 2012)

Dusty Turner do you have a Z axsis that you would sell.
I am looking for a z axisi for my legacy 1200, if I had one I would keep my mill.


----------



## Euch (Jun 8, 2018)

Selling what is referred to as a 1500 Steely complete setup. Told improved as a manual CNC. St. Luois.
Hit me up to banter. Euch


----------

